# 17.CTF Spichern



## snowleopard (28. März 2010)

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## zeitweiser (28. März 2010)

wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (28. März 2010)

16.05., wenn ich das richtig notiert hab. ich bin an dem wochenende eventuell mit kollegen im odenwald biken, ansonsten wäre ich dabei - ist nämlich wirklich ne sehr schöne ctf.


----------



## Dijo (29. März 2010)

direkt notiert in meinen Terminkalender unter " must have!" 

war wirklich klasse letztes Jahr und wer weiss - vielleicht gibts dieses Jahr auch mal ne schlammfreie Runde


----------



## snowleopard (29. März 2010)

Genau! 16.05.!!!! Hoffentlich mutiert der Boden nicht wieder zum Sumpf ;-)

Wird wieder ne tolle Veranstaltung , die sich keiner entgehen lassen sollte!!!


----------



## georgh (29. März 2010)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> wann?


 
Hallo
Spicheren geht am So. den 16.05.10 
über die Bühne!

Hoffe ( wie immer) bei besten Bodenverhältnissen!!

Gruß Georg


----------



## Markus (MW) (29. März 2010)

Spichern - Cool...

Egal was für Wetter, ich bin dabei. Der Boden da oben doch immer bestens. 
Weis gar nicht was Ihre wollt, letztes Jahr war's doch richtig lustig...


----------



## chris84 (29. März 2010)

eijo bin ich da auch dabei! 

nachdem es letztes Jahr ja etwas schlammiger war besagt meine persönliche Statistik dass es dieses Jahr wieder schön trocken wird 

Aber egal... die Rohloff fräst auch durch den Schlamm


----------



## Koohgie (30. März 2010)

hat einer ne karte über die strecke oder so? wollt diesjahr mal mitfahren bin aber an dem we in bischofsmais...würd die strecke trotzdem mal abfahren. 
gruss


----------



## chris84 (30. März 2010)

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34827.html

das is die Runde von letztes Jahr...

bei der km-Zahl nicht erschrecken, da ist noch an und Abfahrt mit dabei


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Oh man meine Holde bringt mich noch irgend wann um 
fast jedes WE ein anders Event, aber da muss ich auch hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawo (3. April 2010)

Hier ist noch ein Bericht vom letzten Jahr


----------



## spichboy (19. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist ja fast wieder soweit. Ich erlaube es mir im Namen des Cyclo-Club Ariane einige Informationen zu veröffentlichen.

Wie jedes Jahr gibt es ein Willkommensgeschenk, diesmal eine Transporttasche für den Helm aber nur für die 500 Ersten.

Die GPS Daten gibt es noch nicht, wird aber noch kommen.

Zur Strecke, wie immer Wald, Wald, Wald (was denn sonst?). Dieses Jahr mehr Anstiege (100 Höhenmeter mehr als letztes Jahr), teilweise recht knackig.

Als Schmankerl u.A. eine sehr steile Abfahrt, eine Baumstammüberquerung (längs  und eine schöne Serpentinenabfahrt. 

Wir werden euch nicht enttäuschen, zumindest haben wir es nicht vor! 

Startort: Bürgermeisteramt / Festplatz Spicheren (auch bekannt in der Nähe: Wirtschaft "Berta")

Startgebühr: 4,50 EUR

Startzeit: Von 7 bis 10 Uhr.

Parkmöglichkeiten vor Ort vorhanden aber begrenzt. Insidertipps: Fussballplatz, Grundschule/Friedhof, Wasserturm. Alles höchstens 1,5km vom Startpunkt entfernt.

Wer die Tour nicht kennt: Die Verpflegung auf der Strecke kann sich sehen lassen (Eigenlob stinkt aber Essen wird bei uns großgeschrieben.) Das Essen nach der Tour ist ebenfalls gut.

Wir machen alles, damit die Tour so schön wird wie letztes Jahr. Wenn jemand mehr Informationen braucht oder aber einen Sonderwunsch hat, möge er sich bitte melden. Ich bin sozusagen der selbsternannte und freiwillige deutsch-französische "Verbindungsoffizier" des Vereins 

Viele Grüße und bis bald
Christophe


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2010)

Ähm wenn du das so mit den Sonderwünschen schon ansprichst 
An VP1 bitte ein kühles Weizen und netten Damenempfang.
An VP2 noch ein Weizen und eine zwischen Massage.
Alles was mehr ist nehmen wir natürlich auch mit.


----------



## Dijo (19. April 2010)

Willst du etwa allein dopen? 

also für mich bitte auch einen Weizentee


----------



## spichboy (19. April 2010)

Brauerei? Haarfarbe? 

Genug geblödelt, wenn was ist einfach fragen.

Schönen Tag noch
Christophe


----------



## Dämon__ (19. April 2010)

Dijo schrieb:


> Willst du etwa allein dopen?
> 
> also für mich bitte auch einen Weizentee



Das ist doch kein Doping, das sind Grundnahrungsmittel und das andere sind ganz normale Bedürfnisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (19. April 2010)

Yeah, das klingt ja nach Spiel Spass und Spannung 
Wede mal versuchen aufzukreuzen

MfG Manu


----------



## georgh (20. April 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist ja fast wieder soweit. Ich erlaube es mir im Namen des Cyclo-Club Ariane einige Informationen zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


 
Salut Christophe
Der Vorschlag vom Dämon ist nicht der schlechteste!
Aber mal ernsthaft: da ja auch viele Germanen anrücken
wäre Weizenbier am Ziel nicht schlecht!!
Vielleicht ist das ja mal zu realisieren!?
Gruß aus Spicheren )
Georg


----------



## Markus (MW) (20. April 2010)

Verdammt, leider kann ich dieses Jahr nicht mit.
Ich könnte heulen...


----------



## georgh (21. April 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Yeah, das klingt ja nach Spiel Spass und Spannung
> Wede mal versuchen aufzukreuzen
> 
> MfG Manu


 
Hey Manu
Kannst auch gerne mit Tim und mir
mal ne private Trail-Patrouille genießen!
Da iss dann alles drin,was man mit 150mm
wegbügeln kann 

Gruß Georg


----------



## HardRock07 (22. April 2010)

Jawollja 

Da komm Ich dann demnächst mal drauf zurück.
Aber dann nicht schon alles verraten/zeigen/fahren


----------



## Tobilas (22. April 2010)

mmmmh...so'n Mist: da bin ich den Vogesen zum Biken
obwohl, könnte man ja aufm Rückweg grad noch mitnehmen, liegt ja auf der Strecke


----------



## georgh (23. April 2010)

HardRock07 schrieb:


> Jawollja
> 
> Da komm Ich dann demnächst mal drauf zurück.
> Aber dann nicht schon alles verraten/zeigen/fahren


 
Nöö. Bekommst ne schöne Augenklappe-echt Piratenmäßig!
Dann siehste nur die halben Trails 
Mmt ist hier Traumbedingungen--Bodentechnisch gesehen.
Würde es dem Club hier wünschen,dass es an der CTF auch 
so toll trocken wäre!!

Einfach melden-habe die nächsten 2 Wochen Frühschicht.
Bin quasi ab 15Uhr startklaa!!

Bedenke:wer langsam fährt erlebt mehr


----------



## HardRock07 (25. April 2010)

Mhh,hab jetzt fast immer Mittagsschicht, aber eventuell könnten wir am  4.5. fahren. Da Hab ich ab ca 16 uhr Zeit.

Da sag ich aber danne nochmal bescheeeiiiiid.

MfG Manu


----------



## georgh (25. April 2010)

Wir bekommen da watt hin!!
Ganz sicher)
Einfach anklopfen!!
Ciao,Gruß Georg


----------



## bikextrem1964 (29. April 2010)

Hoi, 
fahre auf jeden fall nach Spichern. Komme aus der ecke Losheim, habe 2 plätze zum mitfahren frei. 
Tel. 017620902885

wer später bremst, fährt länger schnell!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (8. Mai 2010)

habs mir auch dick im Kalender angestrichen...

quasi als Pflichtveranstaltung 

soweit ich dass verstanden hab, werden wir mit dem Rad anrollen


----------



## Dijo (12. Mai 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es ist ja fast wieder soweit. Ich erlaube es mir im Namen des Cyclo-Club Ariane einige Informationen zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...




noch 4 mal schlafen 

Gibts denn mittlerweile schon GPS Daten?


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Mai 2010)

Dijo schrieb:


> noch 4 mal schlafen
> 
> Gibts denn mittlerweile schon GPS Daten?



Vom letzten Jahr bestimmt.
Wann wolltest du den auflaufen?


----------



## chris84 (12. Mai 2010)

Start so früh wie möglich würd ich sagen. Dann ist die Stecke am wenigsten verfahren. 

Ich werd mitm Rad anreisen, ich denk halb 9 Start vor Ort - spätestens...


----------



## Dijo (12. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Vom letzten Jahr bestimmt.
> Wann wolltest du den auflaufen?



so früh wie möglich 

nee, wollte so um 8:30 Uhr da sein und zwischen 8:30 und 9 Uhr starten. In meinem Alter dauerts ja länger


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Mai 2010)

Ich komme mit noch jemanden und versuch ihn zu 08.30 Uhr zu bewegen.


----------



## Dijo (12. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich komme mit noch jemanden und versuch ihn zu 08.30 Uhr zu bewegen.




 sollte es später werden, klingel doch einfach aufm Handy durch, dann warten wir auf euch bei Kaffee und Kuchen


----------



## spichboy (12. Mai 2010)

Es gibt gut und schlechte Nachrichten,

die schlechte zuerst. Die GPS Daten bekomme ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr vor der CTF hin :-( Nächstes Jahr gibt es sie wieder im Voraus.

Die gute: ich habe heute unseren Planer Jean-Jacques durch Zufall getroffen. Die Schlammschlacht wird sich in Grenzen halten.  Der Bereich oberhalb von Alstingen soll zwar ziemlich feucht sein, der Rest sei (wenn man das Wetter der letzten Tage im Kopf behält) viel besser als erwartet. Wenn sich die Niederschläge, die am Freitag kommen sollen, in Grenzen halten, werden wir alle unseren Spaß haben.

Ich wünsche euch allen jetzt schon eine angenehme CTF in unserer schönen Heimat.

Bis Samstag
Christophe


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Mai 2010)

hört sich doch gut an, dann lass ich den furious fred hinten drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgh (12. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich komme mit noch jemanden und versuch ihn zu 08.30 Uhr zu bewegen.


 
Hallo ihr Kumpels 

Wollt auch so gegen 8Uhr30 los.

Werde auch mit dem Rad an die Halle anreisen !!

Max.Startzeit 9Uhr. Bis dann--und hört auf falsch zu singen!!

Gruß Georg


----------



## chris84 (13. Mai 2010)

so, butter bei die Fische!

wer reist noch mit dem Rad an? Ich fahre von Hüttersdorf aus wohl übern Hoxberg durch Püttlingen und Völklingen ähnlich wie letztes Jahr, Ankunft in Spicheren sollte so kurz nach 8 erfolgen. 

Wer möchte sich dranhängen?


----------



## Rookie de Lux (13. Mai 2010)

Mal eine blöde Frage, könnte jemand mal konkrete Daten hier mitteilen - wie exakter Startort, Startuhrzeiten etc. ... ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern gießt  !

Grüße, Rookie


----------



## georgh (13. Mai 2010)

Rookie de Lux schrieb:


> Mal eine blöde Frage, könnte jemand mal konkrete Daten hier mitteilen - wie exakter Startort, Startuhrzeiten etc. ... ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern gießt  !
> 
> Grüße, Rookie


 
Ei klaar doch!
Start 16.05.2010 im Zentrum Spicheren am Bürgermeisteramt ( Mairie-Place polyvallent) Startfenster von 7 Uhr bis 10 Uhr.
MTB-Strecken 10,20,35 und 50km.


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2010)

Das wäre dann die Rue de L´eglise oder?


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (14. Mai 2010)

georgh schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Kumpels
> 
> Wollt auch so gegen 8Uhr30 los.
> 
> ...


 
Bin mit Octopuse300 so gegen 8:30 an der Halle und Starte ca 9:00

LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (14. Mai 2010)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Bin mit Octopuse300 so gegen 8:30 an der Halle und Starte ca 9:00
> 
> LG
> Tom-Tom



chris und in wollten auch gegen halb 9 dort sein, aber ihr wolltet mit dem Auto fahren oder??

Wann fahren wir in Püttlingen am Bahnhof ab? Chris wird dann zu uns stoßen


----------



## Octopuse300 (14. Mai 2010)

> aber ihr wolltet mit dem Auto fahren oder??


    richtig


----------



## chris84 (14. Mai 2010)

Der Anreise-Express rauscht um 7:30 durch Püttlingen mit einem kurzen Stop am Püttlinger Bahnhof!

von dort bis nach Spicheren sinds ca. 17km, d.h. um 8:30 sollten wir spätestens dort einschlagen!


----------



## Rookie de Lux (14. Mai 2010)

Besten Dank !!! Na das Wetter scheint die Strecke ja nun doch in eine Schlammpiste zu verwandeln , ob ich da mein kleines Weißes durch denn Dreck jagen kann  

Grüße, Rookie


----------



## mikkimann (15. Mai 2010)

wenns regnen will solls regnen. hab jetzt auch ne regenjacke. kälteeinbruch mit schnee - auch egal, gabs letzten winter ja auch genug. orkan wär schlecht.
ansonsten freu ich mich auf schlamm deluxe.


----------



## spichboy (15. Mai 2010)

@ Dämon: rue de l'église hört sich nicht gut an. Kreuzung rue des Hauteurs (also, wenn du vom großen Kreuz, Restaurant Woll, Fußballplatz kommst) und rue de Forbach. Dann rechts Richtung Stiring-Wendel / Forbach und nach 37,58m wieder Links auf den Parkplatz. 

Oder einfacher: Gib bei google maps - spicheren "place de la charente" - ein.

Ich gehe jedoch davon aus, dass du ab der Kreuzung eh nur der Masse folgen musst.

So, ich gönn mir noch einen Kaffee und gehe um 8.oo Uhr mit unseren Jungs die Strecke markieren.

Viele Grüße
Christophe, der sich auf morgen freut.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> @ Dämon: rue de l'église hört sich nicht gut an. Kreuzung rue des Hauteurs (also, wenn du vom großen Kreuz, Restaurant Woll, Fußballplatz kommst) und rue de Forbach. Dann rechts Richtung Stiring-Wendel / Forbach und nach 37,58m wieder Links auf den Parkplatz.
> 
> Oder einfacher: Gib bei google maps - spicheren "place de la charente" - ein.
> 
> ...



Wie welche Masse  hoffentlich kommt die auch.
Würde es euch auf jeden Fall wünschen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start egal was vom Himmel fällt!

Wir sehen uns dann Sonntag.


----------



## chris84 (15. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie welche Masse  hoffentlich kommt die auch.
> Würde es euch auf jeden Fall wünschen.
> Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start egal was vom Himmel fällt!
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann Sonntag.


Ich bin auch auf jeden Fall am Start, die Rohloff wird sich schon ordentlich durch den Matsch fräsen 

Wenn ich mich so an die vergangenen Jahre zurückerinnere hat sich die Masse (vor allem der Franzosen) bis heute noch nie vom Wetter oder den Bodenbedingungen abhalten lassen zu kommen 

und das ist an sich schon phänomenal!


----------



## spichboy (15. Mai 2010)

Kurzes Update.

Ich habe Racekings montiert und bin bis auf 150m von ca. 20km der 50km Strecke durchgekommen (bis auf die wenigen Stellen, bei denen ich selbst bei Trockenheit schieben würde). Vieles lässt sich sehr gut fahren, es sind aber schon ein paar Stellen dabei, die etwas Gleichgewicht erfordern...

Also ein Tip von mir: so früh wie möglich los, zu Beginn der CTF wird der Boden besser sein. Trotzdem sind die Bedingungen besser als letztes Jahr.

Ich hoffe bis morgen
Christophe

PS: Achso, die Furious Freds vom Crazyeddie sind suboptimal...


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2010)

Und es soll nix mehr von Oben kommen "so die Meldung"!
Bei uns war heute sogar kurz die Sonne. "Und ich Depp bin am Mauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dijo (15. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Und es soll nix mehr von Oben kommen "so die Meldung"!
> Bei uns war heute sogar kurz die Sonne. "Und ich Depp bin am Mauern.



 geniess du mal noch ein bisschen vom flüssigen Maurerglück.   Dann komm ich dir wenigstens morgen hinterher


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2010)

Dijo schrieb:


> geniess du mal noch ein bisschen vom flüssigen Maurerglück.   Dann komm ich dir wenigstens morgen hinterher



Nix da gibt nur Alkfrei  aber dafür jetzt gleich noch *Sauna*


----------



## Dijo (15. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> Nix da gibt nur Alkfrei  aber dafür jetzt gleich noch *Sauna*



na klasse, und ich Trottel sitz noch auf der Arbeit rum und bekämpf die letzten Viren, die mich vergangene Woche noch hingerafft haben.

So unterschiedlich kann die Vorbereitung sein, aber morgen nach einer bestimmt geilen Strecke sehen wir alle gleich ( dreckig) aus.


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Mai 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> PS: Achso, die Furious Freds vom Crazyeddie sind suboptimal...



singular, ich hab nur hinten einen drauf. hinterreifen werden bezüglich grip eh völlig überbewertet


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. Mai 2010)

also ich habe morgen keine FF drauf. Hinten oder auch vorne 
Freue mich schon auf die morgige Schlammschlacht (light)


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Mai 2010)

schön wars


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Mai 2010)

jap und oben rum echt geiles Wetter  

nur die ersten 10km waren echt übel...


----------



## chris84 (16. Mai 2010)

wie ich vermutet hab, der Batsch trocknet so weit ab, das er klebt wie pattex 

Wie Klaus bereits gesagt hat, ein paar Passagen waren schon ziemlich krass. Dafür hat der Rest aber weitgehend entschädigt, da waren einige richtig gute Dinger dabei!

Und die Ausschilderung war auch top, auch ohne wildes rumgespraye 
(dass ich mich einmal verfahren hab und gut 100 Bonus-Höhenmeter auf nem halben Kilometer zusätzlich gesammelt hab ist eigener Schusseligkeit zuzuschreiben )

Der Statistik nach müsste das Wetter nächstes Jahr eigentlich mal wieder top werden, und der Boden knochentrocken! Dann gehts richtig ab!


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Mai 2010)

Wie man es von den Franzmännern gewöhnt ist alles erste Sahne "im wahrsten Sinne" War ja nur geil stellenweise! 
Also mir hat das gut gefallen "hat ja auch alles technisch super gefunzt" 


> dass ich mich einmal verfahren hab und gut 100 Bonus-Höhenmeter auf nem halben Kilometer zusätzlich gesammelt hab ist eigener Schusseligkeit zuzuschreiben )


Und ich Dirmel fahr dir noch hinterher.

nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Spicherer CTF Anhänger,

schön wars. Das Wetter hat mitgespielt. Die Verpflegung war für uns Standard und ich hoffe für alle akzeptabel. Für den Boden können wir nichts, als die ersten 50 durch waren, wurde es teilweise echt stramm.

Nun ja, Jean-Jacques hat glaube ich gut geplant. 

Schöne Strecke, schönes Wetter, nette Leute, gute Verpflegung. Was will man mehr.

So, jetzt habe ich uns genügend selbst gelobt. Wir sind für eine kritische (sprich positive und negative) Rückmeldung dankbar.

Ich hoffe bis nächstes Jahr, bei trockenem Boden, wo wir es richtig krachen lassen können.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## chris84 (16. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> [...]
> Und ich Dirmel fahr dir noch hinterher.
> [...]


du bist net mir hinterhergefahren, dafür war ich schon viel zu weit weg  

ich würd eher sagen du warst genau so schusselig wie ich


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Mai 2010)

ich bin um 9:15 gestartet und bin vielleicht 100m nicht gefahren. sooo schlimm wars eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Dijo (16. Mai 2010)

was den Batsch betrifft, wurden meine Erwartungen übertroffen, aber das war ganz egal, denn die Strecke war einfach nur geil, Verpflegung und Ausschilderung top, ich habs letztes jahr schon gesagt und ich sag es wieder:

Nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher wieder am Start.  Spicheren wird für mich zur Pflichtveranstaltung.


----------



## spichboy (16. Mai 2010)

Kurze Nachfrage,

könnte jemand, der die Tour am GPS aufgezeichnet hat, den Track zur Verfügung stellen oder mir schicken? Das wäre super nett. 

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (16. Mai 2010)

Wer nach Spichern fährt muss von vornherein wissen, dass sich 2 Dinge lohnen:
1. die jedesmal, zumindest teilweise, neue Strecke
2. endlich mal wieder das Bike zu waschen

Von mir gibt's nur Lob.

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr nach 50 km so fertig, wie heute.

Da hat der Schwenck doppelt so gut geschmeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (16. Mai 2010)

völlig begeistert.

rundum alles sensationell, selbst der schlamm. 

hab gps daten.

bei interesse pm schicken.


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Mai 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Kurze Nachfrage,
> 
> könnte jemand, der die Tour am GPS aufgezeichnet hat, den Track zur Verfügung stellen oder mir schicken? Das wäre super nett.
> 
> ...



brauchst du den für dich oder für offizielle zwecke? Mein Gerät hat paar huntert meter unterschlagen...


----------



## spichboy (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Georg hat mir den Track angeboten. Falls das nicht funzt melde ich mich wieder. Vielen Dank. By the way, das Interesse am Track ist rein privat. 

Viele Grüße und danke nochmal
Christophe


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Mai 2010)

OSM technisch sollte der Track mittlerweile komplett eingezeichnet sein...


----------



## Calli Potter (16. Mai 2010)

Die CTF in Spichern war echt wieder aller 1. Sahne gewesen!!! Das ist echt immer ne CTF die man mitmachen muss!!! Alleine für die Bodenverhältnisse, die Strecke und die Verpflegung !!!!! 

2011 werde ich auch wieder dabei sein, aber bitte beim nächsten mal mit mehr Trails!! Die CTF von 2009 fand ich persönlich interessanter!!! 

Wo gibts denn Bilder die gemacht worden sind???

Gruß Calli


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Mai 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn Bilder die gemacht worden sind???




würd mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## HardRock07 (16. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute.

Irgendwie hatte ich heute das gefühl, auf den ersten 20 Kilometern sei die CTF genau falsch herum beschildert . Die Abfahrt an der Freeridestrecke war dann aber erste Sahne !
Und dieser schöne , eher Flache Flow-Trail gegen Ende war auch sehr schön.
Die Strecke hätte man also etwas interessanter machen können, denke ich. (Bin mal mim georg ne Schnupperrunde gefahren, da ist auf jeden Fall mehr drin)

Ansonsten aber DICKES Lob für die Organisation und die Verpflegung, denn die war wirklich SUPER !  
Spass gemacht hats allemal und die Vorangekündigte, im Preis inbegriffene Fango-Packung gabs ja zu genüge  .


----------



## spichboy (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

falls die Bilder von unserer Marlène gemeint sind, da kann ich mich melden, wenn es sie gibt. Gerne könnte man da auch ein Picasaweb-Album anlegen, damit jeder mal "gucken" kann.

So, der Tag war lang und ich leg mich mal kurz hin.

bis denne
Christophe


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Mai 2010)

> crazyeddie
> AW: 17.CTF Spichern
> ich bin um 9:15 gestartet und bin vielleicht 100m nicht gefahren. sooo schlimm wars eigentlich gar nicht.



bei mir waren es höchstens 40m.
Die meisten sind mit zu viel Profil gefahren und dadurch setzten die sich zu schnell zu. 

@Dijo  	
Habe dich leider gar nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Dijo (17. Mai 2010)

Dämon schrieb:


> bei mir waren es höchstens 40m.
> Die meisten sind mit zu viel Profil gefahren und dadurch setzten die sich zu schnell zu.
> 
> @Dijo
> Habe dich leider gar nicht mehr gesehen.



Die ersten 3 Kilometer war ich ja noch hinter dir, dann musste ich aber kurz warten, weil mein Mitfahrer und sein Kumpel weiter hinten im Verkehr steckten (auf den musste ich ja eh warten). Beim folgenden Schlammtrail hatten wir ne Horde ausgewachsener Schnecken vor uns ( immer wieder anhalten, weil sie stecken blieben), so dass bei verlassen des ersten Waldstücks der Abstand zu dir schon so gross war, dass es keinen Sinn mehr machte hinterherzuhecheln.

wir machen demnächst mal was aus für ne kleine feine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (17. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir gibt es ein dickes lob, schöne tour, gelunger spaggat zwischen technisch anspruchsvoll und leicht fahrbar, ist nicht einfach wenn mann eine ctf orga macht, mann will ja auch ein breites publikum erreichen!!! Gute verpflegung, mit sogar kaffee morgens umsonst....
Und wer sich über matsch ärgert, der sollte dann doch lieber rennrad fahren

auf ein neues im nächsten jahr


----------



## Koohgie (17. Mai 2010)

gibts die runde von diesjahr irgendwo eingezeichnet, würd die gern mal nachfahren...
oder so ne grobe beschreibung, wobei mir es mehr auf das abwärts ankommt, vielleicht hab ich ja die eine oder andere abfahrt noch gar nicht entdeckt. ist am sonnenberg gefahren worden? war erst letzte woche dort und da lag noch alles voller bäume...
danke, und gruss


----------



## Calli Potter (18. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts denn mit den Bildern aus??? Schon was neues???


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Mai 2010)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit den Bildern aus??? Schon was neues???



würd ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Mai 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich eine Ahnung wie lange das dauert die alle hoch zu Laden?
Übt euch mal ein wenig in Geduld...."die Jungen gar keen Zeit."


----------



## Calli Potter (19. Mai 2010)

So sind wir halt eben *Dämon *. Mögen das auch nicht wenn es Bergab geht und solche Bremsen vor uns sind ;-)


----------



## spichboy (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

http://picasaweb.google.fr/ccariane57/RaidDesHauteurs2010#

die Bilder von der CTF sind nun online.

Viel Spaß damit
Christophe


----------



## Klausoleum (31. Mai 2010)

spichboy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.fr/ccariane57/RaidDesHauteurs2010#
> 
> ...



sau gutt, was lange währt, wird endlich gut


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo Hallo, 

gibt es schon einen Termin für 2011 ???

Bin dabei den Terminkalender für 2011 zu aktualisieren. 

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

15. Mai 2011, mehr Infos werde ich hier posten, wenn wir unsere Planungssitzungen hatten.

Viele Grüße & bis bald
Christophe


----------



## Tobilas (12. Januar 2011)

LOL Bild Nr 278: die Creme de la creme de la creme de la creme 
Hoffentlich kenn ich diese Jahr wieder dabei sein, in 2010 hat's nicht geklappt.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Januar 2011)

Tobilas schrieb:


> LOL Bild Nr 278: die Creme de la creme de la creme de la creme
> Hoffentlich kenn ich diese Jahr wieder dabei sein, in 2010 hat's nicht geklappt.
> Gruß
> Roland



Schade, Überschneidung mit Bad Bergzabern, da wird die Entscheidung ganz schwer


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Januar 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Schade, Überschneidung mit Bad Bergzabern, da wird die Entscheidung ganz schwer


Oh...da fahr ich auch ins Hameckerland...schade, ihr könnt das doch noch ändern oder du machst einfach eine privat Führung.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Januar 2011)

@Roland da hast du was verpasst.


----------



## Markus (MW) (12. Januar 2011)

ich liebe die staubfreie Strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (12. Januar 2011)

Muschelkalk lecker


----------

